# Armstrong interviewed by Cyclingnews - WTH ?



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Riddle me that one. 
Lance Armstrong Exclusive Interview | Cyclingnews.com

It sounds like he's finally doing something smart. Pat and Hein's worst nightmare: Armstrong testifies to WADA and sells out the UCI.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

He starts off by saying that he's not in the blame game. And of course he'll spread the blame thick and wide moving forward.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

We're seeing a slow evolution from the Oprah interview. 

My take is his attitude is that everyone cheats, everyone dopes, so why bust me. And why did I get life and everyone else got six months? 

Funny how he switched from appealing to people's 'highest nature' - portraying himself as a philanthropist and symbol of hope 'Im sorry you don't believe in miracles' to appealing to people's most base nature 'cycling has been dirty since the beginning.' (He kid, there are no miracles and the hell hounds are coming for me).


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> He starts off by saying that he's not in the blame game. And of course he'll spread the blame thick and wide moving forward.


If I had to bet, I'd put my money on him not showing up to testify before any TRC unless it involves a reduction in his lifetime ban.

Until proven otherwise, I'll assume he continues to just talk ****. It's still all about him, whatever BS may come out of his mouth.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> If I had to bet, I'd put my money on him not showing up to testify before any TRC unless it involves a reduction in his lifetime ban.


I just tried to reply to this but the forum timed out. So apologies if this shows up twice. What I said was:

Armstrong is probably focused on the R in the TRC.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

He has some valid points.

But the only reason he's talking like this now is because he wants the same 6 month ban the others got. 

Tough. If you lie about it, deny it happened, skip your arbitration, you don't deserve a slap on the wrist.

I'm all for amnesty for those who come forward. But if you get busted, and deny it, then you deserve to have the book thrown at you.

Having said that I hope he does talk to WADA and something comes out of this mess.


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with everyone. It is interesting to observe how Lance works. He is trying to take charge of the situation. I found it interesting during the "confession" that he stated that he hated the UCI but also gave them money. Now he hates the UCI again. He is also repeatedly stating that it is not just one guy who is to blame but everyone. We are starting to see Lance's plan in action.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Given that Hein confessed to a thing or two, I have a feeling that LA plans on unloading every bit of dirt he has. He's a pretty mean dude. I don't see him going down without swinging and taking everyone down that he can. 

Current teams might worry about sponsors next year...


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

Spade, I think you are correct. It is interesting to try to sit back and look at this whole situation from the outside without any bias for or against Lance. It is not easy as I have my thoughts on Lance, but it should be very interesting to see who is still standing at the end. I only hope that it actually cleans up the sport.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Beck said:


> Spade, I think you are correct. It is interesting to try to sit back and look at this whole situation from the outside without any bias for or against Lance. It is not easy as I have my thoughts on Lance, but it should be very interesting to see who is still standing at the end. I only hope that it actually cleans up the sport.


I fear that I might be right. Ideally, I hope it cleans up the sport and we can all move on. Can it clean up the sport without destroying it? Cycling is sponsor based, which makes the appearance of cycling very critical. 

I wish there were a better way to handle it all, not that I don't think LA deserves to walk away. My concern is strictly with the future of clycling and the smaller teams that will likely lose sponsors in an already tight economy. Why waste advertising dollars on a crooked sport? 

Side note: Did anyone see the article where Bugno stated that Lance needs to pay? It's a bit odd considering that Bugno admitted to EPO and has not "paid".


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't think Lance wants to be a cyclist any more. I don't think he actually cares about cleaning up cycling. I think he just wants to get enough eligibility to do running or tris or something. 

I agree that he can be spiteful. But he can't confess to bribing Hein, Pat, etc... (If that is what happened). It's illegal for US citizen's to give bribes. Plus, he'd likely never get eligibility or sponsors after that. 

I'd love him to come clean - either from true remorse or from spite. But I find it unlikely. Find it more likely that he will move further into a spin of 'everyone did it.'


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

All of this bad media coverage may have a devastating affect on cycling. Maybe the best thing to happen is if Lance would just fade away and the governing bodies start from this point forward with very strict policies on doping. and real consequences (significant penalties that would deter doping). But how does the testing stay even with the dopers and the new drugs? Oh and I doubt that Lance is looking out for the best interest of the sport now. Maybe he should have thought of that before or maybe all the money and fame got in the way. It is interesting to see athletes who have made a ton of money by cheating and then when their career is over they want to clean up the sport (this is very similar to Mark McGuire and all the other baseball steroid users).


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Ideally, I hope it cleans up the sport and we can all move on.
> 
> Cycling is sponsor based, which makes the appearance of cycling very critical.


Nothing is going to get cleaned up. It'll take a hiatus at best and then things will slowly get back to doping. Does anyone really think that whole baseball scandal ended the use of PED’s in baseball? Paleeeez.

I agree that the smaller teams are likely to hurt more in terms of sponsorship. I can’t really say I blame them from wanting to stop plastering their logos on a sport that is perceived to have mostly cheaters. Hopefully they’ll come back once the heat dies down though.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

In many ways Armstrong was a scapegoat, as was Landis. And just as Landis was instrumental in taking down Armstrong, Armstrong may help get some bigger fish.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

BostonG said:


> Nothing is going to get cleaned up. It'll take a hiatus at best and then things will slowly get back to doping. Does anyone really think that whole baseball scandal ended the use of PED’s in baseball? Paleeeez.
> 
> I agree that the smaller teams are likely to hurt more in terms of sponsorship. I can’t really say I blame them from wanting to stop plastering their logos on a sport that is perceived to have mostly cheaters. Hopefully they’ll come back once the heat dies down though.


It's interesting how most sports don't really seem to care. The same people who aren't batting an eye at A-Rod were the ones clogging Facebook with complaining about Lance and they don't even follow cycling. Perhaps the media was a little too successful at portraying him as the ring leader of the most sophisticated program EVER. 



Local Hero said:


> In many ways Armstrong was a scapegoat, as was Landis. And just as Landis was instrumental in taking down Armstrong, Armstrong may help get some bigger fish.


I think a few poeple should be really nervous. I have no clue what he's going to say, but it's not going to be good and there is likely to be a bunch of fallout.


----------



## BGEPizza (Sep 28, 2009)

Lance has been lying since Nixon was President. Why would anyone believe anything he says now?


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

There are a couple of different views on what to do when you get caught. Either you keep quiet and go down with the ship or you tell all and bring everyone down with you. It appears that Lance does not want to go down with the ship by himself. However, I doubt he will being everyone down with him. I think the propaganda will start to blame the UCI for all the problems.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Armstrong has no love for the UCI. But he will not bring down Ferrari.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

BGEPizza said:


> Lance has been lying since Nixon was President. Why would anyone believe anything he says now?


I'd like to think most people realize that Armstrong had a lot of internal help to accomplish what he did. It's wrong to bribe people, but also wrong to take the bribe. Since they went scorched earth on his wins, I have a feeling he's going to say how he got away with it, who knew what, etc. No clue what will happen other than it's going to get really ugly.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Bluenote said:


> We're seeing a slow evolution from the Oprah interview.
> 
> My take is his attitude is that everyone cheats, everyone dopes, so why bust me. And why did I get life and everyone else got six months?


I personally think he has a valid point. Of course it is very much a "The bigger they are the harder the fall." situation. He was the biggest and pushed back the hardest. Yet... it still is not right as all the dopers fought it too.

Now does everyone in pro cycling dope? Probably not everyone, but all you need to do is to look at the numbers that have been caught to realize it not an isolated incident and doping is not a new thing unique to Lance's era. 



And yes it IS about Lance.. if it were not he would have just quietly walked away, but instead he went on Oprah in an attempt to keep himself relevant. Famous or infamous... I don't thing he cares which one he is.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He's not just _famous_, he's *infamous*.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

svrider said:


> He has some valid points.
> 
> But the only reason he's talking like this now is because he wants the same 6 month ban the others got.
> 
> ...


Yup, agreed!

Lance is a clever dude - he knows the UCI and esp. Pat and Hien (P&H) are catching a lot of heat right now - Lance sees his opening. The UCI is going to get walloped and Lance is jumping on that train to give the appearrance of cooperation with the TRC - he's perfectly willing to throw P&H in front of the bus as long as this forwards his personnal goals. P&H better sting Lance first before he drops the hammer!

Gotta love watching the pirahna eat each-other!

Net benefit to the sport - nill except for hastening the demise of P&H.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Regardless of what happens, the sport will survive it. As an apologist so well explained (for once) in an RBA article featured in another post on this forum, the actual performance of pros is only a small part of what makes cycling awesome. 

If anything, hopefully Fuentes will go nuts and sell out all his athletes, professional sport in Spain (and Europe) will be tainted for a decade, and people will stop acting like cycling is the only sports in which professional lay on the dope.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> I don't think Lance wants to be a cyclist any more. I don't think he actually cares about cleaning up cycling. I think he just wants to get enough eligibility to do running or tris or something.


Agreed he doesn't. It's tri's whether competing or being involved at some level.

I think Spade is dead on.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a very interesting situation.

On one hand you have a guy who's built a world-wide "hero narrative" around himself that was founded in lies, who is a complete *******, who has sued people he knew were correct, has destroyed lives, has been endlessly self-justifying. A guy who's arrogance used to seem to signify the brashness of a champion but in retrospect just seems smug, petty and mean. Hardly a sympathetic or even trustworthy figure.

On the other hand, he does have some valid points here. You have a corrupt sanctioning organization covering their own ass and acting every bit the bully Lance ever was. You have the farce of convicted dopers / positive testers (Merckx, Bugno, Contador) and champions with very suspicious pasts (Indurain) tut-tuting and pointing the finger. You have Hinault, a man with skeletons stacked in his closet, still safely in place as the figurehead of the Tour and choosing his words with Clinton-esque duplicity. You have a heavily European sport that would just love to paint doping as a uniquely American issue despite 100 years + of doping history and bubbling, festering scandals in Italy and Spain that still have yet to reveal all.

Overall, this is a fascinating time to be a cycling fan. The circus is only just getting started. Lots more names are going to fall.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Nothing is going to get cleaned up. It'll take a hiatus at best and then things will slowly get back to doping. Does anyone really think that whole baseball scandal ended the use of PED’s in baseball? Paleeeez.
> 
> I agree that the smaller teams are likely to hurt more in terms of sponsorship. I can’t really say I blame them from wanting to stop plastering their logos on a sport that is perceived to have mostly cheaters. Hopefully they’ll come back once the heat dies down though.


Nope. 

*A Miami Clinic Supplies Drugs to Sports' Biggest Names* - Miami New Times.

Did you hear about this?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

if anyone needs evidence, here's some that nothing changed in baseball. A-Rod Hearts HGH


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Nope.
> 
> *A Miami Clinic Supplies Drugs to Sports' Biggest Names* - Miami New Times.
> 
> Did you hear about this?


It was all over the news down here. The New Times does some really good investigative journalism. I'd be surprised if its not legit, and even more so to find that this is rare. So much for any shot at the HOF for A-Roid. 

A lot of this guy's clients got busted though. Not enough attention to detail.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

I wonder when Tygart's going to put his big boy pants on and take pro baseball down. As if...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

superg said:


> I wonder when Tygart's going to put his big boy pants on and take pro baseball down. As if...


It's not USADA sanctioned.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Hiro11 said:


> This is a very interesting situation.
> 
> On one hand you have a guy who's built a world-wide "hero narrative" around himself that was founded in lies, who is a complete *******, who has sued people he knew were correct, has destroyed lives, has been endlessly self-justifying. A guy who's arrogance used to seem to signify the brashness of a champion but in retrospect just seems smug, petty and mean. Hardly a sympathetic or even trustworthy figure.
> 
> ...


Valid points?

Any of his "valid points," went out the window in paragraph one.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

My bad. I didn't know.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

LostViking said:


> Lance is a clever dude


Stupid is, as stupid does. Let's not forget he got himself a life time ban that he probably could have avoided if he would have cooperated in the first place.


----------



## fschris (Jul 21, 2010)

What would happen if the top ten finishers from Le Tour from 1999-2010 all came forward and admitted doping? What would the Tour look like next year?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

fschris said:


> What would happen if the top ten finishers from Le Tour from 1999-2010 all came forward and admitted doping? What would the Tour look like next year?


Spanish riders who didn't get caught are NOT going to confess.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

McQuaid is probably thinking, "What the he!! - we were on his side! We gave him all the info he needed to efficiently dope and attempted to block any inquiry into the allogations. Now he turns on us?". Just a further demonstration of Armstrong's [lack of] character. First he trashes and attempts to crush anyone that dared say he doped (including most of his 'friends') and now he turns on those that enabled him.

Also, one post above said that Armstrong will help get the big fish. Armstrong IS the big fish.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Valid points?
> 
> Any of his "valid points," went out the window in paragraph one.


Just because the guy's a lying jerk doesn't mean that he's wrong.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Hiro11 said:


> Just because the guy's a lying jerk doesn't mean that he's wrong.


Other than Armstrong's PR machine, I'm not sure that anyone has characterized the doping as an "American" problem or suggested that Euros (or at least the French) are out to get Americans.

After all, it's patently absurd. Just like most of the American riders, most of the European riders have been caught, confessed, implicated, etc. There are or have been legal trials and doping investigations by ADAs going on for years now in most western European countries.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Stupid is, as stupid does. Let's not forget he got himself a life time ban that he probably could have avoided if he would have cooperated in the first place.


I'm thinking he didn't cooperate and kept up his lying because his lawyers told him that he could win his federal lawsuit challenging USADA's authority. Had he known this was one fight he wasn't going to win, he may have done things differently.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> I'm thinking he didn't cooperate and kept up his lying because his lawyers told him that he could win his federal lawsuit challenging USADA's authority. Had he known this was one fight he wasn't going to win, he may have done things differently.


Agreed. With such deep pockets, I would have thought he had smarter lawyers. That part didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I read the interview and thought there were MANY valid points. It'll take many people (Lance, Bruneel, Vaughters, Riis, etc etc) collectively to finally get to some kind of truth and get on the right track. Too many in governing bodies are corrupt. UCI, Olympic Committees et al.

While cycling gets all this media coverage of being dirty, we are learning this week about "deer antler spray" use by NFL and PGA athletes. You can buy this stuff in one form or another on Amazon!!!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Agreed. With such deep pockets, I would have thought he had smarter lawyers. That part didn't make much sense to me.


I would have thought so too, but maybe they were overly arrogant too.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Stupid is, as stupid does. Let's not forget he got himself a life time ban that he probably could have avoided if he would have cooperated in the first place.


Said he was "clever", not infallible.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

TurboTurtle said:


> McQuaid is probably thinking, "What the he!! - we were on his side! We gave him all the info he needed to efficiently dope and attempted to block any inquiry into the allogations. Now he turns on us?". Just a further demonstration of Armstrong's [lack of] character. First he trashes and attempts to crush anyone that dared say he doped (including most of his 'friends') and now he turns on those that enabled him.
> 
> Also, one post above said that Armstrong will help get the big fish. Armstrong IS the big fish.


No honor among thives.

He IS indeed one of the big fish - but there are others. 

Question is not "will he throw them in front of the bus in an attempt to be allowed to compete again", but "who will get outed first?"

I'm thinking he was going to keep his mouth shut about the UCI, but now he sees Pat crumbling and smells blood in the water - so the UCI has gone to the top of the list because they would be easy and he'll get a lot of sympathy from people who hate the UCI.

Lance is clever and sees an opening here. Watch out Pat!

WADA: We Would Welcome Armstrong Talks | Cyclingnews.com

Lance is going to Pat's worst foes - the game is a-foot!


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

love4himies said:


> I would have thought so too, but maybe they were overly arrogant too.


Remember he made a point to state that he did not dope when he came back after retirement. Lance did not give a "confession" on a whim. He (and his attorneys) knew the evidence was too much to defend but had to try to save him from the prosecution that could occur if he admitted that he doped during his comeback. Lance has accomplished some of the goals of his plan. He has tried to "apologize" for his actions before retirement and has denied any doping during the time that could bring criminal prosecution. He is now trying to get the emphasis off of him and onto the UCI (he repeats that it isn't about one person but the whole system). Lance and his attorneys are not as incompetent as some people may seem to believe. I think Lance and all the other dopers should be banished from competing. Let's see if the new generation (who we hope are not doping) can move the sport forward. It will be interesting to see what the average speed during the TDF is this year.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Beck said:


> Remember he made a point to state that he did not dope when he came back after retirement. Lance did not give a "confession" on a whim. He (and his attorneys) knew the evidence was too much to defend but had to try to save him from the prosecution that could occur if he admitted that he doped during his comeback. Lance has accomplished some of the goals of his plan. He has tried to "apologize" for his actions before retirement and has denied any doping during the time that could bring criminal prosecution. He is now trying to get the emphasis off of him and onto the UCI (he repeats that it isn't about one person but the whole system). Lance and his attorneys are not as incompetent as some people may seem to believe. I think Lance and all the other dopers should be banished from competing. Let's see if the new generation (who we hope are not doping) can move the sport forward. It will be interesting to see what the average speed during the TDF is this year.


Curious to what you think their plan is.


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Curious to what you think their plan is.


I would assume the plan is to have Lance not be the scapegoat for the doping in cycling and for him to be able to live a life in which he won't have a scarlet letter on his jersey. Lance had everything he probably ever wanted. The problem is that he got to that point by lying and trying to demolish people that did or he perceived as getting him his way. I think he is at a point where he recognizes that his whole existence (fame and fortune) is now going down the toilet. The plan is how can we save as much of the "good" people thought about Lance and also how to save as much of his wealth as possible.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

It's funny, again hypocritical, how some applaud all the dopers and co-conspiritors that became rats to save their own azz and see it as noble giving them a pass, yet if armstrong starts dropping dimes he lacks honor and character. 



TurboTurtle said:


> McQuaid is probably thinking, "What the he!! - we were on his side! We gave him all the info he needed to efficiently dope and attempted to block any inquiry into the allogations. Now he turns on us?". Just a further demonstration of Armstrong's [lack of] character. First he trashes and attempts to crush anyone that dared say he doped (including most of his 'friends') and now he turns on those that enabled him.
> 
> Also, one post above said that Armstrong will help get the big fish. Armstrong IS the big fish.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

_It will be interesting to see what the average speed during the TDF is this year._

IMO, it will be more interesting to see if there is 20 days of racing with no change or variation in a rider's performance. The robotic consistency of riders is what gives me suspicions.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

TurboTurtle said:


> Also, one post above said that Armstrong will help get the big fish. Armstrong IS the big fish.


You've got to be joking. Armstrong is the scapegoat.
(Look at us all, using zoological references).


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

Armstrong is the scapegoat? How is that?


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spade2you said:


> *even* *spanish riders who* *did* *get caught are not going to confess*.


fify.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Beck said:


> Armstrong is the scapegoat? How is that?


a) Somebody provided him the drugs. I'm not even saying somebody pushed him to use drugs. Let's just say he wanted to do that. Somebody taught/helped him to use blood transfusions.

b) Everybody else on his team who first doped, then got caught/admitted, then blamed LA for it, all the while insisting they stopped (just in time for the SoL to kick in, mind you) got a finger wag. He got banned for life. From everything.

Personally, I don't care what happens next to LA (as they say back home "mi se rupe"). I wasn't a big fan of him when he was riding. I think he should have stayed retired and keep his mouth shut for his own good. But let's call things for what they are.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Robert1 said:


> It's funny, again hypocritical, how some applaud all the dopers and co-conspiritors that became rats to save their own azz and see it as noble giving them a pass, yet if armstrong starts dropping dimes he lacks honor and character.


Just wait, your hero Lance is about to join the other turncoats!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Robert1 said:


> It's funny, again hypocritical, how some applaud all the dopers and co-conspiritors that became rats to save their own azz and see it as noble giving them a pass, yet if armstrong starts dropping dimes he lacks honor and character.


It's not that complicated. The ones rolling over are helping clean up the sport, even if that's in their own self interest. The ones continuing to lie are helping the sport remain dirty and corrupt.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> It's not that complicated. The ones rolling over are helping clean up the sport, even if that's in their own self interest. The ones continuing to lie are helping the sport remain dirty and corrupt.


The ones rolling over grew a conscience way after the fact. Hincapie and Barry confessed as they retired. Hamilton became a whistle blower while serving his 8 year doping suspension and gets paid. The Garmin boys took a 6 month suspension that mostly covered the off season. Integrity. Uh huh.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> The ones rolling over grew a conscience way after the fact. Hincapie and Barry confessed as they retired. Hamilton became a whistle blower while serving his 8 year doping suspension and gets paid. The Garmin boys took a 6 month suspension that mostly covered the off season. Integrity. Uh huh.


and Leipheimer? oh I guess he did not fit the cookie cutter mold. carry on trolling (just the trollers of course).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> and Leipheimer? oh I guess he did not fit the cookie cutter mold. carry on trolling (just the trollers of course).


My bad, I forgot about the Leiprichan. Another 6 months during the off season. Yeah, that took courage. Good thing this was just his first offense.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> My bad, I forgot about the Leiprichan. Another 6 months during the off season. Yeah, that took courage. Good thing this was just his first offense.


and lost a job. conveniently left out. as usual half truths.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> and lost a job. conveniently left out. as usual half truths.


I guess he should have tried to get on Garmin earlier so he could become one of those ex-doper saint types and have his team ready for him when he got back. Boo freaking hoo. He knowingly doped and it eventually caught up to him. His sentence is even shorter than Frank Schleck's.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice try with the bifurcation fallacy.


LostViking said:


> Just wait, your hero Lance is about to join the other turncoats!


----------



## 1spd (Jun 14, 2012)

He doped, he lied about doping, he lied some more about doping, he now is admitting that he doped in the hopes of saving some of his wealth, image, and personal desire to compete in running/tri's... What makes him any different than any of the other guys that did the same. Everyone says how you can't trust what Landis or Hamilton says these days because they lied. How is Lance any different?

Yes, everyone was doing it! Do you not punish your kid for getting drunk at a party when he/she tells you everyone was doing it? WTH? 

As for cycling and cleaning up its image???? Who knows? Personally, I don't see anything changing any time soon. I don't compete any longer myself and simply ride because I love to ride. I link up with group rides and team rides here and there. Some of those guys are wicked fast and I doubt that any of them are doping or they woudn't be riding around my neck of the woods! So life goes on for me anyway.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

superg said:


> a) Somebody provided him the drugs. I'm not even saying somebody pushed him to use drugs. Let's just say he wanted to do that. Somebody taught/helped him to use blood transfusions.
> 
> b) Everybody else on his team who first doped, then got caught/admitted, then blamed LA for it, all the while insisting they stopped (just in time for the SoL to kick in, mind you) got a finger wag. He got banned for life. From everything.
> 
> Personally, I don't care what happens next to LA (as they say back home "mi se rupe"). I wasn't a big fan of him when he was riding. I think he should have stayed retired and keep his mouth shut for his own good. But let's call things for what they are.


He was offered the same deal as everyone else, refused and bet on his connections getting him off. It didn't work and now he is getting what he deserves.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Enough with the insults everyone.


----------

